# Piedmont



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Is anyone doing any good on saugeyes right now? Headed down this Saturday afternoon to smallmouth fish and catfish when night time hits. 
Would like to try to fish for saugeyes as well. Thx!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I was there not long ago and could not get the Saugeye to bite in my go to spots. Did have some luck though with two 22” SMB from one of those Saugeye spots. 
It can be a tough lake to fish at times.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

You have to find the old road beds and bridges. Also if you can find the deep rocks you will find them. Most of the day will be hunting but when you find them you really found them!
I would spend the majority of time scouting and marking deep water spots close to points and feeding flats and concentrate last light into darkness


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Thx for the tip! Will post on how we do!!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Put on at 3:30 p.m. and quickly caught a 14" saugeye trolling, threw him back and 2 minutes later caught our first ever musky!! Overall a great trip with 6 saugeyes caught, a musky, 1 smallmouth and rock bass all released


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)




----------

